
How Cops Are Trading Your Car's Position Using Automated License Plate Readers - clumsysmurf
https://www.eff.org/pages/automated-license-plate-reader-dataset
======
lioeters
Seems to be an appropriate way for informing citizens: track the trackers,
collect data on the data collectors.

